# Elu 3339 type3 router bearing help please



## PinchPoint (Feb 11, 2013)

This is what I have. It starts to come apart. Then stops I wont force this any further until I know more. Take a look where I am on this and please let me know if it's ready to pull apart.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I hate to say it but it sounds like the bearing may have spun on the shaft. This is common if the bearing was really really bad before tear down. If it did spin on the shaft all is not lost. There is something called a Jiffy Sleeve that can repair the shaft and save the day. To finish pulling the bearing, tighten the puller and tap the top a little then tighten again and tap, each time you do this the bearing should move. If the puller does not loosen with each tapping there is probably a substantial burr from the bearing spinning on the shaft and it will come hard all the way.


----------



## jnahman (Jul 24, 2012)

Dick's advice is right on. I don't know if this will help but you may also wish to try adding a couple of drops of machine oil mixed with antiseizing compound mixed in to help as the shaft as it is pulled through the bearing. It may help if the shaft is buggered. Be sure to wipe clean (alcohol) when installing a new bearing.


----------



## PinchPoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks the tapping worked and the shaft is fine. Now I need bearings. They are back ordered at eparts. I need to look elsewhere, England or Italy.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

PinchPoint said:


> Thanks the tapping worked and the shaft is fine. Now I need bearings. They are back ordered at eparts. I need to look elsewhere, England or Italy.


Ray there is a number on the bearing, if you are like me and age is interfering with your eyesight (among other things) you may need a magnifying glass. Amazon will have access to the bearings. Be sure to replace both bearings! The number will be something like ****rs or rss, just type the number into Amazon you may need to add the word bearing after the number.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi ray

They're pretty cheap on eBay (UK) if you can't find them elsewhere. As others have said, though, any bearing service whould be able to supply - make sure uyou ask for dust shielded bearings and go for a better brand, like SKF if you can. There are a lot of cheap, poor quality Indian and Chinese bearings on the market these days (including the ones DW use in the DW625 in Europe)

Regards

Phil


----------



## PinchPoint (Feb 11, 2013)

I wanted riginal replacement bearings. The ones on ebay and at the supply stores are not rated for 22,000 rpm. I found some in Utah at a tool repair business.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I was always told that no steel bearings are really rated for 22000 rpm which is why bearings of industrial high speed spindles (e.g. HSD, Columbo, Eurodrive, etc generally rated at 24,000 rpm) are made from ceramics, not steel - on some brands (e.g. some SCMs) the high speed spindles are rated at 18,000 rpm max because they use steel ball bearings. We've had problems over here with DW having switched to inferior Indian-sourced bearings in the last 12 months or so with a number of premature failures having been reported, in some cases after less than 10 hours of work. The SKFs I've had in the past seem to be OK for 4 to 6 years, or more, at 100 to 150 hours a year, but they aren't OEMs and I've never checked the speeds. The link I posted has supplied bearings to me in the past - one set from them is currently 3 years old (or probably 120+ hours as it's on a secondary router)

BTW if you have the bearing numbers to hand, would you mind publishing them for anyone who finds this thread in the future?

Regards

Phil


----------



## PinchPoint (Feb 11, 2013)

6201v the smaller one 12 & 32mm 6005d 25 & 47mm and I could have gotten the SKF brand a mile from my house.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I use Lynn at Accurate Bearing in IL. She will quote you several brands/quality, and you should have them in two days.
Dan


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

HOLD IT!

I have disassembled mine, and may have some pictures too. I think you are pulling the bearing the WRONG WAY.

If it's not to late, I can post pictures for you.....

But then I may be wrong...


----------



## PinchPoint (Feb 11, 2013)

It came off just fine and went back together much easier. The magnet on top split when I tried to press it on. The new one was placed in a cup of hot boiling water that was zapped in a micro. It was placed on the shaft and spun to check for wobble. When it was true I pressed it on without a problem. This now runs fine and strong. Thank you all for the help. Ray...


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

One trick that will help with installing a bearing on a shaft is to set the bearing on a light bulb for a while to warm the inner race. Of course the whole bearing will warm some, so handle with care. The inner race will expand a little, and it should slide right on.
Dan Coleman


----------

